# Jesus on the Mainline fingerstyle arrangement w/tab (looking for more gospel tunes)



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey guys,
I just finished up this new arrangement of Jesus on the Mainline and I'm looking for more gospel tunes to arrange. Any suggestions?
[video=youtube;ymlCy4phxAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymlCy4phxAw[/video]


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Jesus on the Mainline fingerstyle arrangement w/tab (looking for more gospel tune*

Not gospel, but whenever I hear this style playing it always reminds me of Arlington Guthrie, Alice's Restaurant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Jesus on the Mainline fingerstyle arrangement w/tab (looking for more gospel tune*

actually his name is Arlo Guthrie


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Jesus on the Mainline fingerstyle arrangement w/tab (looking for more gospel tune*



Ship of fools said:


> actually his name is Arlo Guthrie


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Jesus on the Mainline fingerstyle arrangement w/tab (looking for more gospel tune*

Ya, ya......stupid autocorrect. Lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Jesus on the Mainline fingerstyle arrangement w/tab (looking for more gospel tune*

Walk right in, it's around the back (just a half a mile from the railroad track).

- - - Updated - - -



Texco said:


> Hey guys,
> I just finished up this new arrangement of Jesus on the Mainline and I'm looking for more gospel tunes to arrange. Any suggestions?
> [video=youtube;ymlCy4phxAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymlCy4phxAw[/video]



Nice job and helpful to those working on their fingerstyle chops.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Milkman


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thought you may enjoy this. This guy won in one of the guitar mags years ago. The one that use to have the little plastic 45 inside. Some good finger pickin' goin' on here.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Fixed the link for you..


----------

